# My Wolfman Cane



## dadabigalow (May 13, 2009)

This spring my brother, Steve was cleaning out his garage and wanted to give me some old Mahogany wood for my Woodshop. (I guess it's better that it should gather dust in my shop instead of his garage).

Anyways he also had 3 old Pool Cues with broken tips. He asked if I wanted them for my pool table. I said "What the hell am I going to do with Broken Pool Cues? No thanks take them back home with you"
He responds with "No cant you throw them out here?" So I say "OK, fine". 
So after a couple of beers, he leaves. I then walk right by the trash cans and put those stupid things in the garage. Why? Because ya never know when you're going to need some broken pool cues.

Well guess what? I found a use for em. Here a scratch built wolfman cane I made a couple of months ago.

I started out by cutting the profile of the Wolf's head ¾ in plywood the mounted ¼ in dowel , 5 in long in the bottom about 2 in.

I then cut about 1 foot off the handle of the Pool Cue and I dilled a ¼ in hole about 3 in deep in the top of the Pool Cue.
I used Urethane glue to glue the remaining 3 in. of the dowel in the Pool Cue.

After that I printed out some reference shots of the original cane

I then Sculpted the Wolf's head using Super Sculpy.

After Baking the final Sculpt I painted it up with some Flat Black and Chrome spraypaint.








</a>[/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

I was originally thinking about doing a Wolfman scene in my yard haunt. Here's the thing, How do I use the cane? Larry T. didn't care the Cain one he changed into the wolfman!


----------



## dadabigalow (May 13, 2009)

Opps. 
Somethings wrong with my images. 
lets try this instead.
710_0024.jpg picture by dadabigalow - Photobucket
710_0027.jpg picture by dadabigalow - Photobucket
710_0028.jpg picture by dadabigalow - Photobucket
710_0030.jpg picture by dadabigalow - Photobucket
710_0032.jpg picture by dadabigalow - Photobucket


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That's a really sweet prop! Great looking work.


----------



## CastleNottingham (May 23, 2006)

dadabigalow said:


> I was originally thinking about doing a Wolfman scene in my yard haunt. Here's the thing, How do I use the cane? Larry T. didn't care the Cain one he changed into the wolfman!


But his father did and used it to kill him at the end of the original movie. You need someone to kill your werewolf with it.


----------



## CastleNottingham (May 23, 2006)

I have always wanted to make a prop like this. the Wolf Man is probably my earliest memory of watching a horror flick. Forgot to say awsome job in my last post. Blogged about ya here: http://www.ravensbarrow.com/2009/09/08/haunt-forum-happenings/


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Excellent job on the wolf head sculpt.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Very Nice


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

That is so cool. One of my absolute favorite movies. I think they still make replica canes from the original.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I agree with Spooky1 - the sculpt is well done.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice work! I've always wanted that prop


----------

